# Is 26 mid twenties or late??



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

I am losing sleep over this.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Didn't you ever take math?

Edit: that's the second OP I've read wrong today. I thought you asked if it was early or late twenties.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Mid

Early: 20,21,22

Mid: 23,24,25,26

Late: 27,28,29

You're still young


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Mid twenties


----------



## deletedaccount12345 (Oct 18, 2012)

I would definitely consider it mid-twenties. Late twenties is after 27.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd consider it mid.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

mid,,, u should think about $$$ not age!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Definitely mid.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I turn 26 in less than a month. I'm miserable over it, too.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> mid,,, u should think about $$$ not age!


lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

It better still be mid lol That's my next bday *sigh* I feel old.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

lyssado707 said:


> It better still be mid lol That's my next bday *sigh* I feel old.


Dude, I wish I was still 25, those were the days.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sigh, we 25-26-year-olds feeling old. What are we gonna do? I dread turning 30 if I haven't done anything with my life by then. :/


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

post-mid or pre-late


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

You're closer to 24 than you are to 30. So definitely mid :b


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> You're still young


 I feel old


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I feel old too, 
but I think at 26 we still can learn new things, play around, and not to be very serious,
and find out what you really want to do in life and built a path to it
(or is it too early?)
before getting serious at age 30 (serious about family, career, health, etc..)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The math seems to indicate you're still in the middle third, though will have to become an old fart when you hit 27.

20-23.33 = first third
23.33-26.67 = middle third
26.67-29.99 = last third


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Mid

Why are people so hung up over age? As if your life were going to end once you hit 30.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

atlex said:


> I feel old


Well, at least you are a guy. I think it's worse for a female to be 26 than a guy. As a female, you have to worry more about being labeled as "over the hill" or "washed up." If I didn't look kind of young for my age, I'd probably feel a lot worse.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

tea111red said:


> As a female, you have to worry more about being labeled as "over the hill" or "washed up."


 :no

A woman's attractiveness doesn't take a swan dive after 25


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

atlex said:


> :no
> 
> A woman's attractiveness doesn't take a swan dive after 25


It sort of feels like it does. I noticed my skin start visibly aging in a seemingly sudden way within a few months of turning 26. I think if someone looked at my skin close up, they'd know I couldn't be under 25.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Early 20s: 20-23
Mid 20s: 24-26
Late 20s: 27-29


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

26 is when you start dieing, I read that somewhere once.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> 26 is when you start dieing, I read that somewhere once.


 Yes, 26 is pretty much the end


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

This makes me sad.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I turn 30 in a month and a half.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd love to be 26 once again. I had such a great time. Women really do look their best between 25 to early/mid thirties.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

farfegnugen said:


> I'd love to be 26 once again. I had such a great time. Women really do look their best between 25 to early/mid thirties.


No hope for me then, if this is when I'll look my best.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't worry! You still have a year or so before you have to get on your death bed. Chin up.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

If you were a dog you'd be screwed.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

This thread is depressing. Making me not look forward to my 20s if after 25 it's all done and over with.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Barette said:


> This thread is depressing. Making me not look forward to my 20s if after 25 it's all done and over with.


Nah it's actually kind of nice being 26, I feel a lot better than I did at 20. It's just that at 26, you go holy **** I'm almost 30. :afr

God was I retarded back then.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

mid twenties


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I just turned 26 less than a month ago and this age has been the toughest on me. No, I am not thinking I am old but I just realized I am over half way through my twenties and that was a strange thought. Also, for the first time, I kind of put my age into perspective...if 75ish is the average lifespan, I have already lived a third of my life. If I live an "average" lifespan, I have 2/3 of my life left. I know I am just rambling off basic math, but is is weird to think about. Also, I know that people with depression and anxiety usually don't live as long due to the toll that the chronic depression takes on the body.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

early: 20-23
middle: 24-26
late: 27-29

According to this thread the age 26 must be very depressing.


----------



## callmebas (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll be 26 soon. Mid sounds encouraging... hope there's still time to live young.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I say mid twenties. I consider late twenties 28 or 29.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Consider it whatever you want. You'll be in your late twenties for sure within a blink of an eye. Muwahaha.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Late 20s. No big deal though.


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

It's depressing


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

a depressing reminder I'll be 25 in a few months


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Huh


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

blc1 said:


> a depressing reminder I'll be 25 in a few months


I'm 31... life doesn't stop at 25 for most of us.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

atlex said:


> Is 26 mid twenties or late??


I'd consider it early thirties. Hope this helps.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Just the magnitude of how many people get affected by how pressured they feel to have to live life conforming to most other people's standards...


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> I'm 31... life doesn't stop at 25 for most of us.


Yes. It's just hard not to care when the cultural consensus seems to be that 20-25 is the apex of womanly desirability and social value.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

26 is the tail end of your mid twenties. i've begun my mid twenties. Over the past few months i stopped caring about my age since i dropped my expectations of what a certain year in my life should entail. it's just a time measurement. i was really anxious about it before, but i feel better now.


----------

